# Rhinestone and Stud suppliers



## Apostolica (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, anyone know of a supplier in Australia who does rhinestones, studs, templte/transfers etc etc.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

IF you need suppliers in the us will ship i am sure, i will keep my ears and eyes open for a dist in your area,, and post if i find one
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## Apostolica (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks mate.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Your very welcome,,
MMM
Sandy jo


----------

